# Girl's Colson Looptail



## Waterland (Sep 13, 2014)

Picked this up today for $10 off Craigslist.  Missing the headbadge, which badge would be appropriate for this?  Having trouble narrowing down the year, haven't cleaned it up enough to read the serial number clearly.  Looks like it has good original paint peeking through the red spray paint, looks like a green and blue color combo.  Chrome is mostly decent, should clean up fine with steel wool.  Not sure if it ever had a tank, but if it did, what kind of tank would fit this frame?


----------



## jpromo (Sep 13, 2014)

This should be right around 1953, just before they were sold to Evans.


----------



## jkent (Sep 13, 2014)

Fork looks to be tweaked just a little bit.
Looking forward to see how the paint turns out on it.
JKent


----------



## Waterland (Sep 15, 2014)

Yeah, the fork legs and the steer tube are all bent, but I have a guy who can bend them back for me.  I started stripping away some of the paint and it looks like the headtube area is a light blue and the rest is a dark blue, it's going to look great when it's done.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 15, 2014)

Bringing it to Tony at Fridley Schwinn? 

Darcie


----------



## Waterland (Sep 15, 2014)

He's the one, he did a great job bending the fork back on my '27 Schwinn, so I don't think he'll have a problem with this one.


----------



## Boris (Sep 15, 2014)

I don't believe that's a Colson fork.


----------



## lamendes (Sep 16, 2014)

Dave Marko said:


> I don't believe that's a Colson fork.




Pictures and bike aren't mine, but perhaps this is the correct fork and chainguard for that bike.


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2014)

The blue fork is correct. The Clipper style chainguard that is shown on the blue bike was used on some postwar models. Attached is another popular style that was used.


----------



## Waterland (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah, I thought the fork looked incorrect, it looks like an H.P. Snyder fork.  I also suspected the chainguard was aftermarket as well.  If anyone has the correct chainguard, rack, and headbadge, let me know, I may be interested.


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2014)

This style rack would work with your Colson.


----------



## Waterland (Sep 16, 2014)

That's a great looking rack, is it yours Dave?  If it is, is it also for sale?  The color scheme matches perfectly.


----------



## Boris (Sep 16, 2014)

Waterland said:


> That's a great looking rack, is it yours Dave?  If it is, is it also for sale?  The color scheme matches perfectly.




Sorry to say, I sold it long ago.


----------



## vincev (Sep 17, 2014)

Waterland said:


> That's a great looking rack, is it yours Dave?  If it is, is it also for sale?  The color scheme matches perfectly.




You have a nice looking rack Dave.


----------

